# It's Sunday what schwinns did we find this week...Weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Jan 6, 2013)

It's sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/literature did we find this week???

Post some pics and show us what you got. 

A couple smalls for me. A prewar glass C model reflector. An upgraded excelsior badge and an Origina 1940 catalog. 








I have some rare parts and a new bike coming I think next week. Excited. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## rhenning (Jan 6, 2013)

I got this one in a trade last Tuesday.  1952 Schwinn 3 speed Varsity/World.  A slightly more expensive model of the World with a 3 speed hub instead of a coaster or single speed.  Roger


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice score good lookin bike


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## bike (Jan 6, 2013)

*veddy interesting*



vintage2wheel said:


> It's sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/literature did we find this week???
> 
> Post some pics and show us what you got.
> 
> ...




Thot that reflector was generic- nice to attribute to something- like the cast ea hornlight I was told came on some C models but have yet to see a catalog page....


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 6, 2013)

I have always seen the on various c/BC models but could very well be a generic as well. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 6, 2013)

*BC and DX*

Promised some update photos on the DX and BC framesets I picked up a few weeks ago and posed on this thread . . . 
The BC I picked up by way of Xcelsior, by way of vintage2wheel, and Spence36 before that; but I think it has finally found a home as the mascot bike for Creamery Cycle Works.  Made up the sign board (Jason's idea), still working on the graphcs . . . 
As promised:











and the DX:


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job Pete the BC looks killer. Can't wait to see the graphics. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## blue6218 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Newly Acquired 1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5*

Today I acquired this 1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5 and have a few questions for you experts out there.  1.)  Was the only year  this Spitfire 5 was produced? 2.) Does anyone know if the production numbers were high or low?  3.)  Can anyone give me tips on how to remove the rear wheel with the atom break?  I appreciate any info. you might be able to pass along.  Thanks!  Happy New Year!   John


----------



## blue6218 (Jan 12, 2013)

*1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5 Heavyweight or Middleweight?*

I have two questions about my newly acquired 1979 schwinn spitfire 5.  What is a safe way to clean the bike without damaging the silkscreens?  Is my bike (1979 schwinn spitfire 5) considered a heavyweight or middleweight?  Thanks for all of your opinions....John


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 12, 2013)

I clean and polish all my bikes if needed with lemon pledge the spray bottle type not the aerosol can. Works great


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------

